# Blighted ovum



## angies1stbaby

When we found out we were pregnant...well ..I have never felt such joy.
Yesterday I went in for my ultrasound. According to the first day of my last menstrual period, I would be 7 weeks. There was only a gestational sac, no yolk, no embryo. Tomorrow morning they will give me a blood test to check my Hcg...then in another week an ultrasound. I'm not bleeding at all. I still have nausea...I have cramps...my breasts arent sore anymore. 

Honestly I can't stop crying, I have never felt such sadness in my life.

I don't know how we're gonna tell people. My fiance and I got into an arguement about all kinds of pent up stuff...he's not even talking to me right now.

I'm in school and I have this paper due yesterday and I can't focus on it. I just want to sleep all day.

I took a nap and dreamt a damn snake was in my uterus biting me.

I hope all this doesn't sound crazy. I just need to vent.

Oh an btw i do have a tilted uterus.


----------



## Minimin

Oh hun :hugs: I didnt want to read and run. I am keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## mrs.o

I went to the OB yesterday and they told me that I have a blighted ovum too. I believe I have a tilted uterus too.

I have read almost ever success story on this website. Maybe you should check it out too? https://www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com/mycommunity/viewtopic.php?p=88633

I didn&#8217;t get to see my actual OB yesterday. Instead I saw a new nurse practitioner who didn&#8217;t even check me to see if I have a tilted uterus. If you Google &#8220;tilted uterus&#8221; and &#8220;misdiagnosed miscarriage&#8221; you&#8217;ll see a lot of stories from people who were diagnosed with a blighted ovum and at week 10, 11 or 12 they were able to find a healthy baby. A tilted uterus makes it really difficult to see the baby. At about 12 weeks, most tilted uteruses correct themselves making it easier to see the baby with the U/S. Hope this helps. Please keep us posted!


----------



## hb1

:hugs: Hope you get good news at your next scan.
hx


----------



## SugarFairy

Oh hunni, big *hugs*
FXed your beans just not showing up yet or they didn't get the right angle x


----------



## angies1stbaby

mrs.o said:


> I went to the OB yesterday and they told me that I have a blighted ovum too. I believe I have a tilted uterus too.
> 
> I have read almost ever success story on this website. Maybe you should check it out too? https://www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com/mycommunity/viewtopic.php?p=88633
> 
> Mrs O, please let me know how your second scan turns out...I will do the same! I so very hope it really is our goofy uterus' just throwing us for a fluke!
> 
> I will certainly look up the site, and thank you!
> 
> Also thank you to everyone for the support!!
> I saw my Dr today and we chatted about options..I am choosing to wait it out until the very bitter end and she supports it.
> I don't feel comfortable having a D&C unless its on a needed basis.
> I have my second ultrasound scheduled for Nov 30th and yes I will cross all my fingers and toes.
> 
> Thank you again!:hugs:


----------



## herewego987

First u/s was two weeks ago and I was measuring 6w4d. I found out I have a tilted uterus and there was no fetal pole just the g sac and yolk. I went again today (8w4d according to last u/s) and it was the same thing. Sac I believe was the same size and again no fetal pole so they told me I had a blighted ovum and I plan on scheduling a d&c. Of course, like every good Internet troller I found a site that talks about the misdiagnosis of blighted ovum's espeically if you have a tilted uterus. My doctor is a friend of mine, so I feel like she would be extra careful if she felt it was just that we couldn't see anything yet and we should wait a few more weeks. 

I have never had any spotting or anything, so I would be interested to hear your opinions.


----------



## Twinkie210

I had the same thing happen last summer. I went in for an early u/s after some cramping and spotting and found out I had an empty gestational sac, no yolk sac no fetal pole. I was 7 weeks and my hcg was over 20,000. The u/s tech did check for blood flow around the sac too. As much as I wanted to believe that it could be mistake, I knew in my heart it wasn't a mistake.


----------

